# '91 GT Cyclone



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sure most of you saw this on eBay a couple weeks back. I got a number of pm's at the end with people asking I got it. Huge thanks to Mike the lister for making it available. This was one of the bikes on my "dream garage" list going back to last January. I never really expected to see one listed, especially not in NOS condition. It's a first year Tech Shop frame fillet brazed from True Temper AVR with an internally routed rear brake cable, u-brake in the rear with 1-1/8" head tube and 73mm bottom bracket. Color is a deep blue pearl metallic which only looks blue in bright sun. Build up is a mix of mostly period correct parts. I didn't want to go threadless but had this NOS 3D fork waiting to go on something.

XT Top Mount, Frt and Rear Derailleurs, Hubs and U-Brake
Ritchey Brake Levers, Post, Tires
GT CNC Crank, bars, saddle, 3D fork, grips, skewers
Araya RM-400 Pro rims, King NoThreadSet
Tioga hanger and Stem


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

A few more pics


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Always fun threading a derailleur and BB into a frame for the first time especially when the frame is 19+ years old. You gotta like those old ads!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey. That's awesome! Good for you and the build looks great too. That's a pretty bike and I'm glad you got it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Very very nice.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love it... that is beautiful.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That frame certainly found its right home with you, and you've built it up beautifully. Great job gm!


----------



## NeedsA29er (May 31, 2010)

Bad azz dude!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats on landing your white whale. At least one of them. Looks super nice. 

Rider or wall hanger?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on! Top shelf. 

Remember when you test rode a bike from the bike shop and you brought it back all muddy and wet........

Just say'n....

Still so clean........

Enjoy the ride.....


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats! I was hoping you got that one!

Would the original stem have been fillet brazed too? Hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Way too Cool -


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful bike, congratulations!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good stuff GM. Came out great.

Are you going to continue to look for the right threaded fork and stem for it?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, you did a great job on that. I did not see the auction, did it come with the parts or just the frame? Thats the best GT I have seen.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

sandmangts said:


> Wow, you did a great job on that. I did not see the auction, did it come with the parts or just the frame?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300426223053


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300426223053


Thanks, that answers it. Not a bad price for a NOS fillet brazed frame. So it ended on the 19th of May and on June 10th you have it built. Damn, I have never gotten anything done that fast, and with all those GT parts too! Did you just have that stuff laying around? I had a set of those GT hubs about a year ago but I traded them a while back. I think they were made by Hadley?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> Damn, I have never gotten anything done that fast, and with all those GT parts too! Did you just have that stuff laying around?


Aside from being a GT fiend....its not a bad idea to have parts for a build...even before you have the foundation. Then you can strike while the iron is hot and you're that much further to your goal.

Either that or pulled parts from one of his other 3,945 GT's in his collection.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess you missed the thread where people showed their bike areas.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice bike, So how does it ride?


----------



## Creaky63 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Cyclone*

Very nice build, I had a collection of parts I was going to use if I built it up mostly XT. I didn't have the cranks or bars though, nice touch.

I just didn't see building it and riding it and I couldn't justify setting on it anymore.

This is the only one of these I have ever seen and when I bought on ebay a few years ago I wasn't sure it was authentic since I had never seen one with the "Cyclone" spelling on the decals.

Enjoy it Kevin.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ass bustin week at work and a long one today...whew. Just want to thank everyone for their comments. Mass replies below:

@muddybuddy & Aemmer....well let's just say it's been a round the block a few times. (only on the sidewalk). The street I live on is normally paved but the streets totally torn up for new sewer lines and looks much like a bombed out zone. Must admit one of the nicest riding bikes I've ever ridden for pure ride comfort/feel is a P-23 but this one's right up there with it.

@Westy...Not sure on that stem pic in the advertisement but it appears fillet brazed. I've only ever seen TIG'd like what came on my 90 Team Avalanche and 91 Xizang LE. If and when I get a threaded 2x4 I'll put a Flip Flop II stem on there.

@rumpfy...I have a 2x4 threaded fork that failed at the threads on a downhill during a race about four years ago. Have conversed with Rody about getting a new threaded steerer put back on so it's in the works, see stem comment above. I already have a NOS stems in both 120mm and 135mm. Good point from you in gathering before you land a canvas to build upon. I guess I have always played my cards this way, hoping and knowing that I'd have something to use it on eventually.

@ sandmangts....Everything on this frame was in the basement on the shelves when the frame landed. Yes I want to change the fork and stem to period correct and really should have RM-17's and not RM-400's to be correct also. But I just had to get it done. It actually sat for a couple days untouched after it arrived...that long rainy Sunday afternoon trapped in the basement made for good time for finishing things up. Makes for one heck off a long lawn that now needs mowing too!

There's another one in the works that I started a week before this one and it too should shape up nicely......first vacation in 18 months starts tomorrow, nine days off. so I'm naturally hoping for more rain to work on it. The house painting and trim can wait.....got my priorities right at least.

@Creaky63...again I can't thank you enough for making it all possible! I know many of us had seen these pics when they were first posted:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5253852#poststop

Having some email conversations with Bill Duehring and Yelverton and hope to get some history about those early years and perhaps even the builders name on the frame. I think Forest still has all the Tech shop build records, at least he did before they closed down in Longmont.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

very nice. Please fix the headset though.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Needless to say, I'm speechless.


----------

